# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Worlds Best Eu Mage Ever

## [Shon3m]

Here's a few Vid on Him

WarcraftMovies.com - World of Warcraft Movies

here's one of his vidoes at level 66 Vurtne 60-66 Mage PvP By vurtne

he's downing level 70s....

----------


## jordy

yup vurtne is own of EU's best frost mages to bad he quit now .. didnt heard from him for a logn time

----------


## Rawlsku-

World's best eu mage? eu's best mage is it? or worlds best mage from eu? Or world's best mage using the spec EU(w/e that means) ? im confused

----------


## da_bizkit

gah i thought it is Coold... Vurtne = Poser ...

----------


## 2dgreengiant

EU means hes the best mage from Europe LOL

----------


## [Shon3m]

> EU means hes the best mage from Europe LOL



ZOMG LOL:wave:

----------


## Perzion

Worlds best mage from Europe?
Worlds best, Europe?

----------


## [Shon3m]

> Worlds best mage from Europe?
> Worlds best, Europe?


Ok PEOPLE EU STANDS FOR EUROPE SERVERS GOD.....

----------


## b!atch

When i was lvl66 on my lock i downed lvl70 vengeful pvpers. Nothing special xE

----------


## [Shon3m]

> When i was lvl66 on my lock i downed lvl70 vengeful pvpers. Nothing special xE


lawl.....im sure u did btw full ven is around 13k hp so gg

----------


## b!atch

You're free to believe w/e you want. just dont say im lying before you have a proof.

Just becouse you suck at wow it doesnt mean i do :Smile:

----------


## Ewyru

Mages are fun to play, but not necessarily a strong class, PVP-wise of course. In instances they rock.

----------


## Ewyru

Shamans for the win

----------


## jackus

no movie. Dont work

----------


## [Shon3m]

> You're free to believe w/e you want. just dont say im lying before you have a proof.
> 
> Just becouse you suck at wow it doesnt mean i do



i don't suck at wow......an well i never said you suck at wow idk where that came from.....

----------


## Wesk.

> When i was lvl66 on my lock i downed lvl70 vengeful pvpers. Nothing special xE
> 
> 
> You're free to believe w/e you want. just dont say im lying before you have a proof.
> 
> Just becouse you suck at wow it doesnt mean i do


 Wow, someone is feeling overconfidence and lying a bit too much. And now ontopic, vurtne was pretty skilled toobad he quit.

----------


## Igzz

It is possible for a lock to down a level 70 veng pvpers. I've seen that happen, it depends what class they are fighting against.

----------


## [Shon3m]

> It is possible for a lock to down a level 70 veng pvpers. I've seen that happen, it depends what class they are fighting against.


well ya but its probaly not the real player playing on the account lol full venful toons has a good player no matter wat

----------


## Igzz

Rofl no, I had a rogue, full S1, owned a mage who was full veng, 30th team on the server for 2s, like 5th for 3s...

----------


## [Shon3m]

> Rofl no, I had a rogue, full S1, owned a mage who was full veng, 30th team on the server for 2s, like 5th for 3s...




then the real player of the account wasn't online then lol u would have been one shotted shatter combo ftw

----------


## Devolsh

Vurtne is overrated.

Gz me on gladiator rank !

----------


## vasaggo

*vurtne was good, but definately not the best, not the best in europe, not even the best in his battlegroup, just because he was the only guy to make movies, doesnt mean hes the best mage. some of the best pvp'ers dont waste thier time with stupid videos, they are too busy OWNING. me and tosan would scrub the floor with any 2v2 vurtne put together.*

----------


## vasaggo

> Vurtne is overrated.
> 
> Gz me on gladiator rank !


* Got my gladiator title as well, except our entire battlegroup wont be getting titles for the next couple days while blizz fixes our bracket, top 27 teams on vengence got banned on monday night for win trading, i think its awsome that blizzard waited untill server reset to ban them so that added a lil extra sting when they log on and find out they are perma banned. rest of us on vengence have to wait while brackets are readjusted, but gratz on ur glad title as well bro.*

----------


## TheBluePanda

> lock


Any further comments needed ?

----------


## [Shon3m]

> Any further comments needed ?


\

lawl i have more  :Big Grin:  close thread...

----------


## b!atch

It was mainly balance druids but i managed to get a huntard (mm specced) and an arms warrior aswell. The balance druid did play good and got me to around 5% hp. The warrior sucked and the hunter was just mm. aka, easy;D

----------


## snugglepants

-->The best pvper's dont video themselves<--

----------


## Remahlól

Vurtne is the best.  :Smile:  (Everybody who watched his old videos know it, although he uses a lot of cooldown, but with t0 (Dungeon t1) he downed Grand Marshals with t2.5, rank14 equip...)

----------


## shadeburn

> best MAGE





> When i was lvl66 on my WARLOCK i downed a lvl70 oomkins who had 1 piece of vengeful gladiator and full greens


i think thats a bit more realistic.

----------


## Naicon

woooow vurtne... damn thats old

----------


## icarusss

vurtne is by faar the best mage ever and this movie really shows it :>

----------


## LoRd21

Gonna check out the videos

----------


## [Shon3m]

> vurtne is by faar the best mage ever and this movie really shows it :>



dude i agree why i posted it here xD i didn't think i would get some much flaming lawl

----------


## kreckiq

I dont think he is the best mage ever EU... he just made an movie

----------


## [Shon3m]

> I dont think he is the best mage ever EU... he just made an movie


YEP I GUESS WHEN GOOD PLAYER MAKES THERE PVP VIDEOS THEY SUCK WHEN THE OWN IN THE VID LOL

----------


## Frogzilla

Why'd he delete his character? What a waste lol.

----------


## [Shon3m]

> Why'd he delete his character? What a waste lol.


say wat is that for real??? i didn't know that lol!

----------


## slaughterer

yap, Vurtne even won the warcraftmovies best pvp player award.

----------


## gogobananas

> Ok PEOPLE EU STANDS FOR EUROPE SERVERS GOD.....


I believe you misunderstand. The title says 'Worlds Best Eu Mage Ever'. So it's saying the mage is the worlds best European mage. Which doesn't make sense unless there are other worlds with European mages :/

----------


## Wicked

I think vurtnes only perceived too be the best because he inspired alot of these Mage PVP players nowadays.

He isn't bad he made pre-bc elemental spec and his average gear work for him and owned some geared players (when there wasn't resilience and he had times where get could have been 2 shotted) 

But in all honesty I doubt hes even on par with alot of top mages across the world 

Though ill agree with him. "WoW pvp for mages has just become spam instants and has lost that old school mage feel"

----------


## [Shon3m]

> I think vurtnes only perceived too be the best because he inspired alot of these Mage PVP players nowadays.
> 
> He isn't bad he made pre-bc elemental spec and his average gear work for him and owned some geared players (when there wasn't resilience and he had times where get could have been 2 shotted) 
> 
> But in all honesty I doubt hes even on par with alot of top mages across the world 
> 
> Though ill agree with him. "WoW pvp for mages has just become spam instants and has lost that old school mage feel"


i'll agree with that!!!

----------


## heymish

Made of my mage because of vurtne =] epix videoz

----------


## zeryudoo

love noone much more

----------


## pur3fknpawah

> *vurtne was good, but definately not the best, not the best in europe, not even the best in his battlegroup, just because he was the only guy to make movies, doesnt mean hes the best mage. some of the best pvp'ers dont waste thier time with stupid videos, they are too busy OWNING. me and tosan would scrub the floor with any 2v2 vurtne put together.*


He's pre-bc. 

You know, back when WOW was hard.

----------


## GarrettB

damm thats cool nice find

----------


## Phaase

> You're free to believe w/e you want. just dont say im lying before you have a proof.
> 
> Just becouse you suck at wow it doesnt mean i do


Hey i killed 12397128937 level 70s at level 1.
Also i am jesus and I can fly.

But, you're free to believe what you want. 
Dont say im lying before you have proof though.

----------


## mkultra.

ty for grave digging a 2 week old thread...

----------


## htdg666

Holy cow nice video bro really enjoyed it : ).

----------


## Tehpopa

Vurtne ftw.

----------


## Naicon

otherguy is better than vurtne

----------


## Tinky

Ánother > Vurtne.

----------


## Saint-Pasdoy

woot mage are L33T

----------


## CharmFoSho

> Why'd he delete his character? What a waste lol.


He didn't delete his char, he just changed name + server because the spam was to much for him and Ivo was advertising about him on loads of sites that he was noob and had to get killed in-game and blablabla.

Nowadays hes playing on same server as me outland-eu UD mage called Warbarbie anyway if you want to duel him or something I dont think thats going to happend hes either boosting friends or studying IRL and he normaly just ignore low lvled ppl so wont help trying to whisper him without lvling abit :P

----------

